# ISO Laundry help



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I have tried everything on this stain and need some inspiration. 

The stain is from an apple core. So its sort of a rusty brownish colour. I didn't know about it in time, didn't pretreat and it went thru both washer and dryer. Am I hooped? I've tried Tide with bleach, Fantastik, Oxiclean, Amaze and Purex. I just bought a tide to go stick thingy. Any other thoughts would be most welcome!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Alix*

Before I put my laundry in the washing machine I spray Spray 'n Wash on any stains.  I let it soak from one to five minutes depending how bad the stain is.  All my stains have always come off.

I was looking at the bottle but it doesn't say who makes it.  The phone number is 1-800-260-1066.

Hope it helps.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2006)

washing + drying = hooped I do believe


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I have tried everything on this stain and need some inspiration.
> 
> The stain is from an apple core. So its sort of a rusty brownish colour. I didn't know about it in time, didn't pretreat and it went thru both washer and dryer. Am I hooped? I've tried Tide with bleach, Fantastik, Oxiclean, Amaze and Purex. I just bought a tide to go stick thingy. Any other thoughts would be most welcome!


 
I can't promise you results, but sometimes when nothing else works, I've had success with Goo Gone. Read the directions for laundry.

I checked my old Mary Ellen Best of Helpful Hints books, but I don't know whether her hints are useful once the item has been laundered: She recommends pretreating with a little bit of automatic dishwasher detergent on the dampened spot and scrubbing gently with an old toothbrush. For fruit stains specifically, she also mentions stretching the stained area over a bowl and pouring boiling water, from a height of several feet, through the stain.


----------



## licia (Sep 22, 2006)

If it is white cotton, I'd treat with a pretreat and wash with a load of towels or something that is bleached. It may take a couple of times.  Sounds like you hate spots as much as I do. DH always asks why I don't use my good dishcloths to clean up kitchen messes - that is why.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 22, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> washing + drying = hooped I do believe


 
Most of the time, this is the case for me. But in one last-ditch effort, I'd get some of the powdered color safe bleach (I just use store brand generic), put a bunch in a bucket with some warm water (I don't measure!) and put in the piece of clothing and let it soak for a day or two. This is usually my no-fail method, and if that doesn't work then I'd say hooped, too.

Is there anything you could do w/ white vinegar? I've never used it for laundry but isn't it supposed to be the miracle cure-all?


----------



## Katie H (Sep 22, 2006)

You might try one of the Carbona Stain Devils.  You can see the different ones at www.carbona.com.  If you want to talk to someone there about your type of stain their phone number is 1-866-227-2662.  I use them all the time, especially the one for Blood & Milk.  It's worth a try.  Looks like #8 is the one you should try.  You haven't put the item in the dryer yet, have you?  If you have, then you probably won't get the stain out because the heat from the dryer would have set the stain in.

Stain Devils are great.  If you can't get them in your grocery store, they can be ordered online.  Good luck!


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2006)

Duct tape. I am not sure how, but I know it can fix it


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, I was sort of afraid I might be hooped. I haven't tried the auto dish detergent, or the Goo Gone, or the vinegar. I DID do the boiling water thing (which is just short of miraculous on any berry stain) but as I said I did it AFTER the thing went thru the washer and dryer. DANG IT!

I'm a bit worried about doing any kind of soaking in bleach as the shirt is sort of cream coloured with red piping and a little decal on the front. So...I'm afraid of completely wrecking it. 

I'll try the vinegar first, then go get some goo gone from my mom and give that a go. Then try the others. Thanks all! Anymore ideas? 

PA, what do you suggest with the vinegar? Soak or spray and wash?


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2006)

Katie, How in the WORLD does one get a "blood and milk" stain?
Are we mixing some  really strange cocktails here?  Yuck!
As ever, 
Buck


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> You haven't put the item in the dryer yet, have you?






			
				Alix said:
			
		

> I didn't know about it in time, didn't pretreat and it went thru both washer and dryer.



I think GB's idea will work the best!


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

Alix, I fear the evil laundry witch has hit my house too. I'm so glad you posted this, as I see two things I haven't tried. Early this week, we had 8 pr. shorts all spotted with something, which went through the washer and dryer. (Still haven't found the culprit!) After soaking them in Biz for 2 hours, and re washing, the stains are still there. Ditto with some spray and wash and stain stick.
I'm going to try the goo gone (as I have some) and if that doesn't work, it'll be stain devils for me.


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I think GB's idea will work the best!


 
I'm going to talk to Andy about cutting your salary you brat!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

Duct tape is also good for removing scabs.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2006)

Alix, SO uses something called ZOUT to get the food stains out of my clothes and there are a lot of them as I usually forget to wear an apron.  It's a pretreatment liquid.  For tuff stains she has to treatr and wash the item twice but it works.


----------



## Dove (Sep 22, 2006)

GB & Mudbug..
I'll bet duct  Tape would feel good on a pealing sunburn too !! 
LOL
Dove


----------



## mish (Sep 22, 2006)

Alix, I don't know if you can find it in your neck of the woods, but I use "Soilove" Laundry soil-stain remover (for all colorfast washable fabrics). It comes in a lime green plastic bottle. Believe it or not, I found it in a 99 cent store, per a friend's recommendation. (She bought 10 at a time.  That must be one dirty family, lol.)  I use it sparingly, because I don't know if I'll ever find it again. Note says: Injurious to skin and eyes. Doesn't always work on everything, but better than anything I've tried.

If all else fails...



​


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

mish...LMAO! Thanks for the cover up! OK, I currently have it soaking the the dishwasher detergent solution. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

mish, can I borrow that bottle?  I have a couple of decades worth of stuff to treat.


----------



## mish (Sep 22, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> mish...LMAO! Thanks for the cover up! OK, I currently have it soaking the the dishwasher detergent solution. I will update tomorrow.


 
 Note: For Life's big screw-ups. I may give the giant size - Industrial Strength - out as Holiday gifts to a few select people.


----------



## mish (Sep 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> mish, can I borrow that bottle? I have a couple of decades worth of stuff to treat.


 
The former or the latter?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

and the first one on that list would be me, my darling sistah...............


----------



## mish (Sep 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> and the first one on that list would be me, my darling sistah...............


 
Be nice to me Mud... or I may have to cover you up.    Shua, I always share.


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

You two! You made me snort my tea! Now I have another stain to work on! (Mish, check your user cp.)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 22, 2006)

I use Shout stain remover it works great especially on grease I spray till saturated and wait at least one night then wash.


----------



## amber (Sep 22, 2006)

Alix, Im pretty sure that once you dry the stain, your hooped. A quick and stupid story. I had red paint on a yellow shirt, it went through the dryer. I tried many things, nothing worked.  Dumb me thought about using a yellow highlighter pen   Hey, it could work right? It might cover it up and be permanent   Ok, so it highlighted the stain even more   What was I thinking


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Alix, Im pretty sure that once you dry the stain, your hooped.


 
Crap. I was afraid of that. I'm still going to try all these good tips.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I looked online and found that a paste of water and cream of tartar, rubbed onto the stain and left for at least 30 minutes then rinsed off, is supposed to work with dried on fruit stains. They also said you can soften it with glycerine first. Good luck.


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Wooo! Mrsmac, you RULE. Thats going on my list. You know, I wouldn't try so hard, but Madeleine only wore this shirt ONCE!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2006)

If none of these ideas work (and I hope one does!) there is one last resort.  You have to use your credit card to get rid of the stain.  




Ok, it isn't actually that simple--there are a couple steps to this process.




First you toss the stained item in the trash, then you get in your car and drive to the mall, and finally you pull your credit card out and buy a new one.  

Good luck with the other methods.  But before you begin combining methods, remember the movie "The Incredible Shrinking Woman!"

 Barbara


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

Make a paste of Oxiclean. Spray the spot with Zout and apply the paste of Oxy. Let sit. Wash. This removed a LOT of raspberry stain from a cotton sweater!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Barbara, I LOLed at your "stain removal" method. You goofball!

Gretchen, the oxiclean did NOT work for me. I suspect (and many have confirmed) that the run through the dryer may have set this stupid stain for good. I'm currently still soaking the shirt and it may be my imagination, but the spot looks lighter. 

Oh, and Gretchen, try the boiling water trick for your next raspberry stain. Ken was picking raspberries in wheat coloured pants once and a raspberry dropped into his pocket and made a horrible mess. The boiling water took it right out. It also works on carpets if anyone is interested. Someone who shall remain nameless spilled cran raspberry juice on our new cream coloured area rug (3 days after I bought it!!) and the boiling water trick removed the entire stain. Excellent little trick that one.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess you did my whole process of the Zout, and oxyclean PASTE. Leave it on for a night.
The raspberry stain was not just    a/one     raspberry. It was courtesy of the TSA who opened a quart jar of raspberry salsa in a piece of luggage by CUTTING the lid off. The bottle had been wrapped in bubble wrap and 2 plastic bags. They returned it to the bag opened and not in anything. The stain covered the front of a white smooth cotton sweater. Bleached first in the hottest water. Not entirely removed. The zout and oxyclean made it whter than it has ever been. But I guess it just isn't to work for you.


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes Gretchen I made an Oxiclean PASTE. I am unsure if Zout is available here so I did not use that step.  

That sounds like a terrible experience on your sweater. Major major mess.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

OK, Its been a week. I did the dishwasher soap thing. No change. I decided to soak in a very concentrated solution of Amaze and scrub with spot remover every day. Its faded, but still visible. Got a paste thing on it right now and will see if that kills it. I feel victory in the air! Thanks to all of you who offered suggestions to me. I'm going to keep this thread bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## Corinne (Sep 29, 2006)

OK - here's my suggestion - but you will probably have to order this stuff on-line. There is a bar soap called Fels Naptha that has worked on every stain I've tried it on - even set in blood. It's an old fashioned thing but it does the job. Rub it on the stain, let it sit for a little while & wash.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 29, 2006)

Get one of these, sew it on, stain all gone.


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks Corinne. I'll look that up. Wasabi, you goof!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2006)

Great one Wasabi!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ken was picking raspberries in wheat coloured pants once and a raspberry dropped into his pocket and made a horrible mess.


 
hey honey, is that a raspberry in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me...

man, that must have really freaked out ken at first, huh alix?

this may sound strange, but i've used ronson lighter fluid (naptha) to successfully remove set stains on clothing and carpeting. ya know, the kind you use in a zippo lighter. just be careful tho. it'll ruin some types of material, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## TexanFrench (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi there Alix,

Similar situations have happened to me more times than I can count.  Basically, from what I've been told, the brown stain is burned sugar.  

In these circumstances, I relegate the item to "Saturday/after school clothing," meaning that I wear it when it doesn't matter and every time it goes through the laundry, I scrub extra soap (I use liquid Tide) into the stain before washing. After about 15-20 washes, the stain finally goes away.

Most folks would probably opt for the "credit card to the mall" but I'm stingy...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm stingy too. And dang it that stain is coming OUT. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2006)

Can you still buy Carbon Tetrachloride? My mom used to use it on stains, and it worked great.


----------

